# Fehler während des Bootens



## fungo (12. Oktober 2002)

Also, ich habe mein System noch mal neu aufgesetzt, genau so wie
ich es vorher auch installiert habe (Mandrake 8.2).
Festplatte vollständig gelöscht und mit Drakex automatisch die 
Partitionen erstellen lassen.

Nun bekomme ich aber sofort bei Start des Bootvorganges die Fehlermeldung:

Mount: error 19 mounting ext3 flags Kernel panic: No init found : Try 
Passing init = option to kernel

Das hat ja irgendetwas mit einem Laufwerk zu tun

Thx fungo


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Oktober 2002)

*hmmm* Sieht so aus als würde er Dein EXT3 - Filesystem nicht erkennen. Wie hast Du Deine Installation gemacht, also wie hat er Dir Deine Partitionen erstellt?

Gib mal bitte noch weitere Infos:
- Festplatte (IDE|SCSI)
- Partitionierung
- Wie hast Du die Löschung vorgenommen?
- Hast Du Deinen MBR auch geleert? (Tip: DOS-Bootdisk erstellen und starten, fdisk (alle Partitionen löschen), fdisk /mbr (MasterBootRecord leeren))


----------



## fungo (13. Oktober 2002)

also ist eine IDE Festplatte
Ich hab die Patitionierung mit autoerstellen durchgeführt, wobei ich es mit einem usr angelegt habe
Löschung hab ich auch aus Drakex gemacht mit "alles löschen"

Hab nochmal alle neu gemacht, auch mit MBR zuvor löschen, geht aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. Oktober 2002)

- Hast Du mal eine andere Distribution ausprobiert (RedHat|SuSE|Debain)?

- Hast Du bei der Partitionierung mit formatieren angegeben?

- Probier es mal mit manueller Partitionierung u. versuche die Festplatte komplett zu formatieren.

- Letzte Möglichkeit: Nimm anstatt EXT3 das ReiserFS (auch ein Journaling FS) oder EXT2.


----------

